# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Snake tattoos!!!!

## SnakesNStangss22

Okay, thought this would be fun to see... how many out there have tattoos? And how many have reptile tattoos as well?  I ask because I am currently thinking of ideas for a half sleeve snake tattoo. While ago I got a cross and I don't like it, or I'm not religious at all, I got it to put my kids' snake around, bit getting something different for they.

So let's see everyone's ink.  Also if any one has an idea for my tattoo let me know as well... if needed I can post a crappy pic of the tattoo o have now I want covered up! Thanks! 


Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

----------


## SpartaDog

I don't have any yet, since I'm only 16, but I plan on becoming a tattoo artist professionally so I definitely want them. And a lot of them. And if possible, I'd like to have all of them either be my own original drawings or from photos that I took.

I haven't decided when it'll happen, but I'm absolutely 100% dead set on having Kat Von D do my tattoo of Ramses.

As for your tattoo, if you tell the artist in the shop that you want to cover up the cross with a snake, they can usually come up with something pretty good on-spot. However, if you want a solid idea before you go in, I can do a quick sketchup for you for free or a real, finished version for a small price. And so you know I'm not drawing squiggly lines and calling them snakes:
http://novaluna.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2yfn2a
http://novaluna.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2xypl1
http://novaluna.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2o6kyo
I should probably stop before I get in trouble for posting an ad or something (Sorry, mods! Wasn't my intention!). So I guess if you're interested, send me a PM, and if not, well then good luck, and I can't wait to see what it looks like finished!

----------


## LOSTCOAST_BALLZ

woould like to see what the forum has to offer maybe we could stretch it out to tattoos in general? just a thought like the thread  :Taz:

----------


## SnakesNStangss22

When j went and talked to my guy, he said since the cross is solid black it will be hard to go over it with a snake. He did say he could turn my cross into a nice tribal, then add a snake in as he goes with the tribal, witch I do like that idea.... if you want to just sketch something for me that would be awesome, only of you don't mind and have time...

As for changing it to general tattoos that is a good idea, let's see the ink!!!!

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Miss Tuniwha

Well..  I have only one tattoo..   and it is of one of my ball pythons I produced a couple of years ago..

Here is a current photo of the tattoo with the snake it was of

----------

Maixx (07-23-2011)

----------


## hyena

its not a snake....but it is a reptile.
i drew it a long time ago and this is right after i got it done




and this is my drawing of it

----------

Maixx (07-23-2011)

----------


## python_addict

as soon as i can find a guy i trust im getting a retic that wraps around my leg, hips, stomach, back and comes up over my shoulder  :Very Happy:  I love the dino  :Smile:

----------

hyena (07-23-2011)

----------


## Maixx

I have 2, 1  on each shoulder
Left is a phoenix, and right (not worth showing) is a battle axe that I want to cover with a new one.


The day after it was done, 3 years ago.

----------


## Jessica Loesch

I wanted kat von d to do mine. Didn't know how to make it happen. 

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk

----------


## dirdad

only picture i have of my right rib cage this pic was taken at the half way point.

----------


## fr3nchvanilla

These ones aren't snakes, but I'm thinking of getting one as a leg piece. Good Luck!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/65637553@N08/5969587569/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/65637553@N08/5970145168/

----------


## Anna.Sitarski

Soo its wraps over my shoulder and down whole sleeve isn't done more snake stuff to add later but best I could do  :Smile:  Some details on the snake need to be added

----------


## Homegrownscales

I Have a couple
Sorry it's upside down it's on my hip so it hard for me to take the picture 

This one is based from the gecko but it's not complete yet. Were only half done coloring it. It goes up my ribs. 




Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## aahmn

This is a cover of a bad tattoo... I wasn't able to get it completely finished - my tattoo guy moved out of town. The old tattoo outline was under where the leaves are now. Yes, I realized he didn't get the pattern quite right for the blood python and the head wasn't supposed to be red. That's what I get for assuming he should know exactly how the pattern looks when I give him a pick of my dark brown-red blood and tell him to make it more red. That's okay, I still like it.  :Smile:

----------


## oppie2005

> This is a cover of a bad tattoo... I wasn't able to get it completely finished - my tattoo guy moved out of town. The old tattoo outline was under where the leaves are now. Yes, I realized he didn't get the pattern quite right for the blood python and the head wasn't supposed to be red. That's what I get for assuming he should know exactly how the pattern looks when I give him a pick of my dark brown-red blood and tell him to make it more red. That's okay, I still like it.


Nice!

----------


## AK907

> This is a cover of a bad tattoo... I wasn't able to get it completely finished - my tattoo guy moved out of town. The old tattoo outline was under where the leaves are now. Yes, I realized he didn't get the pattern quite right for the blood python and the head wasn't supposed to be red. That's what I get for assuming he should know exactly how the pattern looks when I give him a pick of my dark brown-red blood and tell him to make it more red. That's okay, I still like it.


It may not have been exactly what you wanted, but that is still a beautiful tattoo! Hot!  :Good Job: 

I've been wanting to get a snake skeleton wrapped around my calf, but I haven't found an artist I like/trust just yet. Soon I am also going to be getting a tattoo similar to my avatar on one of my calves as well. Basically the Alaska flag with a skull and crossbones jolly roger instead of the north star. For now I do not have any snake tattoos, just a cover up with some orchids and art nouveau kinda stuff on my right bicep. I'll try to post pics later.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

If and when the snakes pay their way, their overflow is going into my sleeve.

A mish mash of roller derby, zombies, snakes, and a not so classic "mom" sailor ribbon/heart. 

Have one snake/sparrow tatt reserved for around my neck/chest, a classic sailor style but with a very contemporary twist.

Bruce

----------


## mues155

I cant help either in the snake or reptile dept. but I can comtribute a few pics of some of my tattoos. :Razz:

----------


## aahmn

I just started another one snake-related... my Medusa (kind of zombified).   :Razz:   I just had my first session today.

----------


## aahmn

and don't laugh at my chicken legs... ha ha

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Only snake tattoo So far. Got Vine Tattoo on leg i will be added some snakes to

----------


## zach_24_90

no snakes yet but i have a few other animals.. 7 tattoos in all ill see if i have pics

ok here we go..

----------

